# Water Filter Performance- RACEGLAZE



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Interesting read about Filters -from Raceglaze


RaceGlazer said:


> Water Filter Performance
> 
> The use of "mixed resin bed" water filters to remove all of the dissolved impurities has long been established in industries such as Pharmaceuticals, electronics and metal surface treatment.
> 
> ...


----------

